# number of combinations in the yeet ball?



## cuber314159 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm trying to work out the number of combinations in the yeet ball, so far I have (3^4)* 6! = 58320 Which I suspect gives the number of combinations but I suspect a number of them are not actually possible.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 22, 2020)

Reddit Post I am pretty sure a yeet ball is just an ivy cube


----------

